# Wotofo the Troll RTA



## Dietz (23/1/17)

Who has stock? Or at least when \ were will it be available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (24/1/17)

Anyone?


----------



## Kaizer (25/1/17)

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/wotofo-troll-rta?variant=34676198287

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

